# 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht



## Jaadoo (22. März 2011)

*'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Ich werde mir die Tage nen neuen PC anschaffen und da soll auch ein CPU-Kühler ran.

Durch den PCGH hatte ich jetzt nen Auge auf den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced geworfen, bis ich auf die Größe guckte.
Er würde zwar noch in mein Gehäuse passen, aber eigentlich will ich nicht so gern einen fetten Klopper drin haben.

Nun suche ich halt einen guten kleineren Kühler, der Leise ist und trotzdem gut kühlt.
Der Intel-Boxed-Kühler ist zwar schön leise, aber kühlt überhaupt nicht gut.
Gibts da vllt etwas das etwas größer ist als der Boxed-Kühler und dafür dann bei gleicher Lautstärke vernünftige Kühlleistung bietet?


----------



## Dari (22. März 2011)

Der Be quiet kühler ist zwar riesig aber dafür ist auch die Kühlleistung entsprechend.

Alternativ kannst du auch über einen H50/70 von Corsair nachdenken


----------



## elohim (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Thermalright AXP-140 Heatsink - Multiplatform - CPU Kuehler

der ist zwar nicht direkt klein, aber kompakt und mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt, kühlt hervorragend und ist leise (adapterkabel für 7v /900rpm liegt bei)

Ansonsten würde ich dir den Cooler Master Hyper 212+ empfehlen, der ist recht leicht, günstig und schmal gebaut und kühlt sehr gut.

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/940/AM2/AM3) (RR-B10-212P-GP) ab 22.50 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Wenn man das Gehäuse kennen würde kann man es genauer sagen. Ich habe solche Monster schon in einem Coolermaster Elite 330 und Xigmatek Asgard verbaut. Wenn man es mit der Übertaktung nicht übertreiben will reicht zb ein Coolermaster Hyper TX 3 oder zb der Xigmatek Loki


----------



## xeno75 (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Hydro Series - Cooling

Wäre auch meine Empfehlung für beengte Gehäuse....der H60 müsste demnächst auch im Handel sein


----------



## Jaadoo (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Hydro Series - Cooling
> 
> Wäre auch meine Empfehlung für beengte Gehäuse....der H60 müsste demnächst auch im Handel sein


 
Ich hätte schon Platz für nen großen Kühler, aber der Gedanke da nen fetten Brocken drin zu haben gefällt mir dann irgendwie doch nicht.

Deshalb finde ich auch den Boxed-Kühler nett, nicht nur ist er leise er ist auch klein. Nur kühlt der leider mies. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass es einen Kühler so in der Größenklasse gibt, der genau so leise ist, aber besser kühlt.


----------



## Ahab (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Gute Kühlung lässt sich nun mal nicht ohne entsprechende Masse realisieren. Daher wirst du keinen Kühler im gleichen Format wie den boxed Kühler finden, der besser kühlt. Ein Kühler der Klasse TX3 oder Loki wäre ideal für dich, darunter würde ich auch nicht gehen, wenn ich eine deutlich (!) bessere Leistung als der boxed liefert haben möchte. 

Wenn du ein Maximum an Kühlleistung möchtest, bei minimalem Platzbedarf, dann guck dir unbedingt die H50 von Corsair an.


----------



## Jaadoo (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*



Ahab schrieb:


> Gute Kühlung lässt sich nun mal nicht ohne entsprechende Masse realisieren. Daher wirst du keinen Kühler im gleichen Format wie den boxed Kühler finden, der besser kühlt. Ein Kühler der Klasse TX3 oder Loki wäre ideal für dich, darunter würde ich auch nicht gehen, wenn ich eine deutlich (!) bessere Leistung als der boxed liefert haben möchte.
> 
> Wenn du ein Maximum an Kühlleistung möchtest, bei minimalem Platzbedarf, dann guck dir unbedingt die H50 von Corsair an.



Hätte kein Problem wenn es 10 cm wären, aber 16 cm erscheint mir zu groß, abgesehen von der Optik, traue ich so nen Brocken nicht wirklich. Hab Angst, dass das Ding rausbricht und/oder den Luftstrombehindert.

Problem beim H50 wäre, dass ich nur über meinem Netzteil Platz hätte für 120 mm (hab nen Chieftec BigTower, keine Ahnung welches Modell) und das wäre doch bestimmt zuweit weg, oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Hast du schon an den Scythe Big Shuriken gedacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*

Nein das passiert schon nicht, mein Xigmatek Achilles ist sogar nur mit Push-Pins befestigt und steckt nach 2 Jahren imme rnoch auf dem Platz wo er mal montiert wurde. Durch den CPU Kühler behindert man nicht den Luftstrom, er unterstützt den sogar. Den Kühler hatte ich sogar in einem Chieftec CS 601 verbaut


----------



## xeno75 (22. März 2011)

*AW: 'Kleiner' CPU-Kühler für Intel 1155 gesucht*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> Problem beim H50 wäre, dass ich nur über meinem Netzteil Platz hätte für 120 mm (hab nen Chieftec BigTower, keine Ahnung welches Modell) und das wäre doch bestimmt zuweit weg, oder?


 
Schwer zu sagen ohne dein Gehäuse zu kennen. Die Schläuche sind ca 25-30 cm lang glaube ich


----------

